# Jekyll



## new2tegus (Jul 24, 2011)

Well here he is, these are with my cell as I've misplaced my digital camera charger. This was his very first day. Since then he's gotten fat, shed, nipped me once, then fell asleep in my hand, and I think of him as my child lol.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 24, 2011)

hahaha i think of mine as my kid too lol


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 24, 2011)

It's funny because when I talk to him it seems like he almost understands. I can't even get that from my parents golden doodle lol. He's so damn flighty I think they forgot the poodle part lol.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good, wait til a year from now lol they are gonna be huge


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha I can't wait, he's very calm although not to keen on bath time lol. He's gotten use to the frequent misting, and slept in my shirt last night. I'm a bit envious of his schedule. He gets up when he wants, sleeps in, gets room service, and spends the majority of the day sunning himself lol.

Also would like to say, if you see this, thank you Bobby, I love him.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 24, 2011)

Ahhh the life of a tegu, must be nice no wonder they're so mellow they got it made, btw you forgot chauffer, personal cook, free room and board, personal sauna lol hey i wanna be a tegu now lol


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 24, 2011)

That would be great, sign me up for that


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 24, 2011)

He is so tiny and cute.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 24, 2011)

Well that's changing lol, he was tiny. This is him now, and he loves my shirt from last night. He chose the shirt over his basking rock.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 24, 2011)

Trust me he is still tiny I look at tonka sometimes and I cannot believe he is going to get bigger. He is 39" and bigger than all three of my dogs and lazier.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 24, 2011)

True, he is still tiny,but seeing him grow so quickly from the first day,to now lol. It's pretty funny.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 3, 2011)

So just an update on him, he's closing in on the 16in mark, and loves his setup. Half is mulch and the other the repti carpet to feed him on. He finished his second shed two days ago. This is him now enjoying his repti fogger.


----------



## teguboy77 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking good,glad to hear he's doing so good keep up the great work........


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 3, 2011)

He normally doesn't mind when I watch him eat, but he's pulling some stealth attacks, the plate I put in initially started with 4 pinkies, and now it's just 1 lol.


----------



## Tikikitty95 (Aug 3, 2011)

Very cute. I haven't had my red 2 weeks and I already think I need to put her on a diet. She has suddenly become a pork chop. Lol they grow so quickly!


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you, I love the little guy. So, he's eating about 5 pinkies in one feed, any suggestions on which size I should jump up to. They are the small pinkies, and he use to like beef liver, maybe he wasn't interested today, but I think he's getting picky.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 6, 2011)

Well now up to 6, these guys have an appetite that won't quit. He's letting me hand feed him though. Here is an updated pic of him. He loves this log because it's so close to the basking and uvb lights and of course the fogger haha.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 9, 2011)

Today had a bit of a breakthrough with Jekyll. I couldn't be happier, even after all the moving and rearranging of his enclosure, we made some progress. The day before he had a total of 9 pinkies throughout the day. Today he only ate 3, but was probably still full.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 20, 2011)

Well he's eating fuzzies now, and has been for a couple of days. Today he only ate 2 fuzzies, and then proceeded to run around his cage, jumping for the cage top, moving his hide box around, and generally acting dissatisfied with his enclosure. Other than that he will come over to my hand and fall asleep on me, climb my arm, but when I tried to pick him up, he freaked out flailing back and forth. Any suggestions?


----------



## new2tegus (Sep 20, 2011)

So, he's been doing well, eating around three to four fuzzies a day, and very calm around me. He's more than happy to hop right up and go to sleep. I blocked off the kitchen and every other place I could think of he could get into trouble in. He was a little wary of the door being open and me not there. He even walked the front of the cage with the door down before coming out. Today though was the first time he let me pick him up and stay on outside the cage to the bathroom though. We got in and he got a little jumpy as I put him in the bath. He soaked for a little while but was getting more and more irritated with being in the tub
I would try to pick him up, but once up higher he would start to flail, so I had to use a pillowcase to get him back to his enclosure safely.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 20, 2011)

_Looking good  I would switch him to rat fuzzies or even cut up pups if he can't handle a whole one. More food, smaller amount quantity wise and higher calcium value._


----------



## new2tegus (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll get those asap, was thinking that but wasn't sure if he could swallow one, but I guess he could just pick them apart til they were bite sized. The only problem is as much as I try to get him on other foods, he will only eat prey food. I will keep trying though lol. This is a recent photo


----------

